# Another Asteroid Post



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/huge-asteroid-pass-earth-tonight-watch-online-141514589.html

Seems to be happening almost monthly now. Now you can watch em from the comfort of your living room. Ahh. Technology at its finest. This one is a potential planet killer every 4 years. Less then 24 hrs notice...


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

and then this Newfound Asteroid Buzzes Earth Inside Moon's Orbit - Yahoo! News

at what point is it called a meteor shower ? just discovered. egads. Lucky this ones only a baby.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Funny you mention this...It was either the Air Force or NASA that launched a new type "SHUTTLE" this morning....Its 1/4th the size of the old shuttle. Right now its on a top secret mission LOL!!


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I see that they indeed relaunch a shuttle. They disclosed that this is now a reusable vehicle. It is most likely military in nature and not related to anything non terrestrial. Maximum flight altitude is 200miles. Lower then the International Space Station.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

That's the X-37... they've been launching it for over two years now, some launches published... some not. Recently, they've been going for time records... with the goal of year long (or longer) missions.

And... I wouldn't believe any stats they put out... we never give the real numbers.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah they just said this was the first that was a relaunch. As in this one had been in space and landed it least once already. Means they have more then one.

In further Asteroid news...enjoy if your skies are clear. Here's Why Everyone Will Be Gawking at the Stars Tonight - Yahoo! News


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

you never know, it could happen


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Keep prepping we dont know where this is gonna go yet.

Asteroid 2012 DA14 to sweep close on February 15, 2013 | Space | EarthSky


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Great. First Obama and Feinstein, now freaking rocks from space.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Its all nuts. Its going to be hell fire and windstorm lol


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Earth has had plenty of hits and near-misses in the past, but they're usually only harmless baby-sized things like this one-

_"In 1972, an unusually bright meteor from space was witnessed bouncing off Earth's atmosphere, much like a skipping stone can bounce off of a calm lake. 
The impressive event lasted several seconds, was visible in daylight, and reportedly visible all the way from Utah, USA to Alberta, Canada. Pictured below, the fireball was photographed streaking above Teton mountains behind Jackson Lake, Wyoming, USA. 
It was possibly the size of a small truck, and would likely have created an impressive airburst were it to have struck Earth more directly"_









But the one that clobbered Jupiter in 1994 was much bigger, it was the Shoemaker-Levy comet and broke up before impact, leaving these holes in the planet-









From the net- 
_"Imagine that one of Shoemaker-Levy's bigger pieces -- a mile or two in diameter -- is streaking in at 130,000 m.p.h., except that the target is not Jupiter but Earth. 
The mammoth chunk of rock and ice tears through the atmosphere and smashes into the ground with the force of 6 million H-bombs, gouging out a crater the size of Rhode Island and throwing so much pulverized real estate into the stratosphere that the sun is blocked for months and Earth goes into a worldwide deep freeze.
If the comet hits an ocean, a pall of dust rises from underwater"_

There's a lot of shit flying around up there and it's probably only a matter of time before Earth gets zapped.
This Bible prophecy might refer to it, it sounds like a super-duper daddy asteroid that punches a hole clean through the earths crust to release volcanic muck and stuff like what may have done in the dinosaurs-

_Revelation 9:1/2:-"..and I saw a star that had fallen from the sky to the earth. The star was given the key to the shaft of the Abyss. When he opened the Abyss, smoke rose from it like the smoke from a gigantic furnace. The sun and sky were darkened by the smoke from the Abyss"_


----------

